# Easton Carbon One - nock questions



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Can anybody explain why does easton list G-nocks as an accessory for Carbon One?
I don't see Carbon One using bushings (do they come installed?)

I don't suppose g-nock fits directly into the Carbon One shaft?


----------



## Shinigami3 (Oct 7, 2009)

All the ones I set up for my students took G-Nocks directly- why do you think they don't?


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, I don't know to be honest - I kinda thought the Carbon One replaces Redlines, which goes with uni-bushing system.

So, for .600 Carbon One G-nocks can be used as well?


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

The Easton catalogue could be a lot clearer to understand on this point! The 730/660/600 spine take carbon one pins; the ACE Pin fits 810-1150 sizes. ACE and Carbon One Pins accept both Easton Pin Nock and Easton G Pin Nock options.

I can't see which take G nocks- obviously some do- do they all have the same internal diameter and all take G-nocks? 

I would go as far as to say it would have been easier for Easton to have been clear about what-took-what than to have done things the way they did. 

The target PDF is also unnecessarily huge for those of us with slower broadband. A less weighty alternative PDF would be useful.

And while I'm being grumpy a choice of shaft colours wouldn't hurt either, even just an alternative to the existing colour scheme- for this beholder.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I only need to find about .600 spine - does it take g-nocks?


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Dado said:


> I only need to find about .600 spine - does it take g-nocks?


Dunno!

I'm hoping to order some this weekend- so far I'm expecting to order pins with them.

I'll be interested in the answer too.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I know that the Carbon One 660s take G Nocks directly into the shaft because I have some. I assume that the 600s would as well since they're the same diameter.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Floxter said:


> I know that the Carbon One 660s take G Nocks directly into the shaft because I have some. I assume that the 600s would as well since they're the same diameter.



Thanks.










I've opened the 730's that are awaiting construction and tried a G nock and it does fit in directly, if somewhat loose. It would require adhesive to use.

All the Carbon Ones must have the same internal diameter.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

That's surprising because my 660s are a tight press to fit with G nocks, but still can be indexed. I do have to say that I'm not terribly impressed with Carbon Ones. They're supposed to be a replacement for Redlines, but they cost considerably more, and while they're advertised as more durable, I've found them to actually be more fragile than the venerable Redlines.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

*G-nocks*

I always thought the insert was to add protection to the ends of the carbon arrows - as well as making the g nocks fit. Am I wrong?

As for trying to figure out what arrows take what nocks - I've gotten so I just call Lancaster and order instead of online. That way, I can ask them questions and hopefully not order the wrong thing.

I was disappointed when they discontinued the Redlines. I wasn't sure about the CarbonOnes, but I just went ahead and moved up to ACE's --- am glad I did!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Diane Watson just started shooting those and she is shooting them with the pin nocks. The G-Nocks will fit directly in....just like in the ACE shafts.

SB


----------



## dbake (Mar 5, 2007)

I was just on the Easton website and they still show the Redlines as well as the carbon ones on the same page.

I e maled them asking about it but have not heard back from Easton yet.

Don


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Dado said:


> I only need to find about .600 spine - does it take g-nocks?


Yes Dado , they do . Did it already on 10 or 12 dozens of the 600 . Look out , Beiter size 12 doesn't fit , they seems to be a tad smaller than the G-Nocks .


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

As with the navigator and ACG shafts the larger sizes have a little larger OD and the G nock does not cover all of the end of the arrow tube. That is why the carbon one uses a different pin adapter for the larger sizes.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Well I ordered "standard issue" easton g-nocks small groove.
These shafts will most likely be broken by misses rather than tail hits, as they will be shot out of a newcomer's bow


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

dbake said:


> I was just on the Easton website and they still show the Redlines as well as the carbon ones on the same page.
> 
> I e maled them asking about it but have not heard back from Easton yet.
> 
> Don


Good luck with that.. I emailed them 11 days ago with a question about carbon ones and still no response.. 

My question was is there any ace screw in adapters that will work? because I need screw in points for 3D. Anyone here know?


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Floxter said:


> That's surprising because my 660s are a tight press to fit with G nocks, but still can be indexed.



I tried a few other G nocks in a different shaft- some seem to go in a little easier than others.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Again, for carbon one's.....

Is there any importance in the difference between the pin nocks and the G pin nocks, other than the length and weight?

Thanks.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

The major difference I found is the depth of the throat of the pin nocks vs the G pin nocks. The G pin nocks have a deeper throat than other types of pin nocks. I found I needed that depth of throat since I am a 3 under stringwalker, and without the deep throat I couldn't keep other than G pin nocks on the string at full draw.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Floxter said:


> The major difference I found is the depth of the throat of the pin nocks vs the G pin nocks. The G pin nocks have a deeper throat than other types of pin nocks. I found I needed that depth of throat since I am a 3 under stringwalker, and without the deep throat I couldn't keep other than G pin nocks on the string at full draw.



Thanks. 

Is there any difference in sturdiness? 

The pin nocks for my wifes arrows don't give any great impression of toughness- you could imagine them made of the same plastic as drinking straws. The G nocks I have seem to be tougher items altogether.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I have Easton pin nocks, Easton G pin nocks, and McKinney pin nocks. Of the three, the G pin nocks have the thickest/heaviest material.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks again.


----------

